# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Ευλογιά!!!

## Tsalkos

Γειά σας παιδιά, κάποια από τα περιστέρια μου έχουν ευλογιά μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι να κάνω; θεραπία και τίποτα άλλες οδηγίες;

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Steliosan

*Ευλογιά Καναρινιών*Κανει το ιδιο.

----------


## Gardelius

Βασίλη καλησπέρα και καλώς ήρθες !

Διάβασε και αυτό 

*ευλογια*

----------


## Tsalkos

Καλώς σας βρήκα!! ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

----------

